# "ανεπαρκώ";



## dharvatis (Jun 14, 2012)

Τα δικά μου λεξικά δεν έχουν το ρήμα "ανεπαρκώ", αλλά βρίσκω πολλές αναφορές στο Διαδίκτυο (κυρίως στο γ' πληθυντικό «ανεπαρκούν»). Οι μετοχές του ρήματος αυτού χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά σε ιατρικά κείμενα ως μια βολική μετάφραση του _failing_ (π.χ. «ανεπαρκούσα καρδιά / βαλβίδα» κ.λπ.). Ξέρετε αν υπήρξε ποτέ το ρήμα αυτό και αν δικαιολογούνται αυτές οι μορφές του;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2012)

Μάλλον είναι λανθασμένος σχηματισμός από την ανεπάρκεια, στην πίστη ότι παράγεται από ρήμα. Πιθανολογώ αναλογικό σχηματισμό από το "αδυνατώ".


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2012)

Όπα! Νεολογισμός. Μου ήταν άγνωστος.

*ανεπαρκώ* = (ιατρ.) δεν επαρκώ· αδυνατώ να εκτελέσω επαρκώς κάποιες λειτουργίες: _Όταν αυτές οι βαλβίδες δεν δουλεύουν καλά (ανεπαρκούν), τότε μία ποσότητα αίματος γυρίζει προς τα πίσω. | Η μεταμόσχευση είναι η αντικατάσταση ανεπαρκούντων ανθρωπίνων οργάνων από άλλα υγιή. | Εφαρμόζοντας τα παραπάνω κριτήρια, η ανεπαρκούσα μιτροειδής μπορεί να διορθωθεί σε διαφορετικό ποσοστό ανάλογα και με την αιτιολογία. | Στο «Δυνάμωσις», ένα ακόμη Aνέκδοτο [του Καβάφη], διαβάζουμε: κι απ’ την παραδεγμένη και την ανεπαρκούσα ευθύτητα θα βγει. Το «ανεπαρκούσα» δεν υπάρχει, αλλά το έφτιαξε με βάση την μετοχή «επαρκών, επαρκούσα»._


----------



## bpbp (Dec 11, 2015)

Βρήκα αυτό:

Λεξικό Ρημάτων της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (Παναγιώτης Ε. Γιαννακόπουλος)

https://goo.gl/9PpdzK


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2015)

Καλή αρχή, bpbp!

Και ενδιαφέρον εύρημα. Βέβαια, τέτοιο ρήμα δεν υπήρχε στην αρχαία ελληνική γραμματεία και, αν υπήρχε, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς θα ήταν αντίθετο του _μετέχω_ (επαυρίσκομαι). Τρέχα γύρευε τι ήθελαν να γράψουν εκεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2015)

bpbp said:


> Βρήκα αυτό:
> 
> Λεξικό Ρημάτων της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (Παναγιώτης Ε. Γιαννακόπουλος)
> 
> https://goo.gl/9PpdzK



Και σε εικονίτσα να το βλέπουμε εύκολα:


----------



## bpbp (Dec 18, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλή αρχή, bpbp!
> 
> Και ενδιαφέρον εύρημα. Βέβαια, τέτοιο ρήμα δεν υπήρχε στην αρχαία ελληνική γραμματεία και, αν υπήρχε, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς θα ήταν αντίθετο του _μετέχω_ (επαυρίσκομαι). Τρέχα γύρευε τι ήθελαν να γράψουν εκεί.



Γεια σου Νίκο, 

έχουμε συναντηθεί κάποιες φορές στο Proz (Haralabos Papatheodorou).

καλώς σας βρήκα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2015)

Διπλό καλωσόρισμα, λοιπόν.


----------

